# The one thing that bothers me is I spell like a moron



## Kevin lofgren (May 11, 2009)

I'm new here and not shore if I posted this right. I'm also not shore if the people here like trees or don't like them. This is all I want to say is that I cut down trees and I am not a tree huger but the one thing that makes me shot my pants is the rainforest distriction. #### the rest and #### the ####ers that have the balls to kill the only wild thing there is. Now I want to get some feedback about how people destroy #### like that. Almost everything else doesn't bother me but I am ####ing pissed at types ####ers. What do u guys have to say about the subject.


----------



## Kevin lofgren (May 11, 2009)

I didint know it blocked out sware words


----------



## Labman (May 11, 2009)

Some people here love trees, and some love cutting them.


----------



## oregoncutter (May 11, 2009)

*I don't understand*

Are You talking about cutting trees in the rainforest or cutting trees in general?


----------



## slinger (May 11, 2009)

Aqua logger is that you?


----------



## outdoorlivin247 (May 11, 2009)

slinger said:


> Aqua logger is that you?


----------



## slowp (May 11, 2009)

He could be that Collyfonia guy cuz it says Los Angeles. That would be everything south of Sacramento, I believe? They do have palm trees there so maybe that would be the rainforest? Or perhaps parts of Disneyland? Maybe the Swiss Family Robinson Tree House? How would you cut that down? :greenchainsaw:


----------



## clearance (May 11, 2009)

I first heard about the clearcutting of the rainforest way back in the '80s. They said it was being cut at so many thousand acres a week. If that was true, 25 years ago, it would be a field by now. B.S.:spam::greenchainsaw:


----------



## turnkey4099 (May 12, 2009)

Earth first! We'll log the other planets later 

Harry K


----------



## bullbuck (May 12, 2009)

you know i got to thinking about it, and somebody has to buck the logs before people can ride them?geez im in the wrong end of the business im packin it up and heading for anaheim!


----------



## stihlkicken (May 12, 2009)

*shore.*

pretty shore you might want to stay where you are at. if you head north and run into me,you might shot your pants.lmao.


----------



## bullbuck (May 12, 2009)

it would probably be a safe bet just to stay put and protect my skivvys from any enexpected assault,but i have always had the dream of climbing the matterhorn and cutting old growth palms,my dreams cannot be broken!


----------



## Spotted Owl (May 12, 2009)

Kevin lofgren said:


> I'm new here and not shore if I posted this right. I'm also not shore if the people here like trees or don't like them. This is all I want to say is that I cut down trees and I am not a tree huger but the one thing that makes me shot my pants is the rainforest distriction. #### the rest and #### the ####ers that have the balls to kill the only wild thing there is. Now I want to get some feedback about how people destroy #### like that. Almost everything else doesn't bother me but I am ####ing pissed at types ####ers. What do u guys have to say about the subject.



WOW. All I can say is WOW


Owl


----------



## redprospector (May 12, 2009)

Spotted Owl said:


> WOW. All I can say is WOW
> 
> 
> Owl



I don't think WOW covers it, but I'm speachless too.

Andy


----------



## bullbuck (May 12, 2009)

ya that was interesting cant tell if the guy was serious?collyfornia is safe i dont want not even a taste


----------



## stihlkicken (May 12, 2009)

*easy bullbuck.*

I was talking the guy that posted this .there is no palm trees here, nor a stop light in my entire county till I got out of high school. its different here. stay safe,dan.


----------



## bullbuck (May 12, 2009)

no sweat i was replying to slowp response about logging disneyland lol


----------



## indiansprings (May 12, 2009)

Oh my, pissed my pants on this one

Aqua logger is that you?/Disneyland

Had to clean the tea off the screen and keyboard.

WOW what a post, tell us how you really feel!


----------



## Metals406 (May 12, 2009)

I can't even ####### read his ####### post, can someone tell me what the #### he said?

:greenchainsaw:


----------



## redprospector (May 12, 2009)

He said;
#### ####### ####### #### ##### ######. 

You may need to look into some eye glasses.:hmm3grin2orange:

Andy


----------



## Metals406 (May 12, 2009)

redprospector said:


> He said;
> #### ####### ####### #### ##### ######.
> 
> You may need to look into some eye glasses.:hmm3grin2orange:
> ...



Wait, I just looked in my "Loggers handbook of common terms and language"... I was able to ####ing translate.

Hahahaha


----------



## GASoline71 (May 12, 2009)

Good thing the piss poor spelling isn't blocked either... there would only be 5 words left of the first post. 

Gary


----------



## Metals406 (May 12, 2009)

GASoline71 said:


> Good thing the piss poor spelling isn't blocked either... there would only be 5 words left of the first post.
> 
> Gary



*HI GARY!*

Oh, and ####!!


----------



## redprospector (May 12, 2009)

Gentlemen,
I bid you good ####### night.

Andy


----------



## Metals406 (May 12, 2009)

redprospector said:


> Gentlemen,
> I bid you good ####### night.
> 
> Andy



Have a good ####ing night Andy! Sleep ####ing tight, and don't let those ####ing bedbugs bite!


----------



## Gologit (May 12, 2009)

#######, I just read that ######idiot's ######post. #####, he ###### cusses more than _I_ ######do.

Let's make him a ######moderator.


----------



## Mike Van (May 12, 2009)

:notrolls2: Somedays here I laugh so hard I almost shot my pants too.........


----------



## slowp (May 12, 2009)

Gologit said:


> #######, I just read that ######idiot's ######post. #####, he ###### cusses more than _I_ ######do.
> 
> Let's make him a ######moderator.



But his ####### name should be ####### potty fingers.:greenchainsaw:


----------



## Billy_Bob (May 12, 2009)

If you want to save the trees, STOP using the following products immediately!

*Products made from trees:*
animal bedding
artificial human limbs 
barrels and kegs
baskets 
billboards
birdhouses
boats
boxes
bridges
brooms
mops
cable reels 
caskets
christmas tree stands
clocks
corks 
decks
fences
fishing lures
flooring 
doghouses
drumsticks
excelsior
fiber drums 
fitness benches
game calls
gauge sticks
gazebos 
guitars
handles
industrial patterns
ironing boards 
ladders landscape timbers
log homes
lumber 
mallets
mine props
mobile homes
mulch: bark, pine nuggets 
novelties
paddles and oars
pallets
skids 
paneling
particle board
pencils
piano frames and keys 
picture frames
poles and piling planters
playground equipment 
plywood
potting soil
railroad cars and ties 
roof trusses
skis
sheds
tongue depressors 
toys
trailers
trash bins
wagons 
wagons
wood sculpture
toothpaste
shoe polish 

*Chemicals and byproducts:*
acetate
acetone
adhesive
artificial flavorings 
cellophane
cleaners
cosmetics
creosote disinfectants
drilling compounds
enamel
foam rubber 
fuel
gum
insecticides
lacquer lubricants
medicines
nail polish
paint 
photographic and movie film
printing ink
putty and caulking
rayon resins
stain
tanning compounds
turpentine 
varnish
vinegar
wood alcohol 

*Paper products:*
adhesive tape
bags and sacks
books
boxes 
bank checks
cartons
confetti
crepe paper 
copying paper
cups
desk pads
diapers 
disposable clothing
envelopes
kites
magazines 
maps
money
name tags
napkins 
newspapers
paper towels
postage stamps
ribbon roofing
felt
stationery
telephone books 
toilet paper
tissues
wrapping paper 

*Millwork:*
banisters
columns
counter tops
doors
dowels 
drawers
lattice
mantles
mirror frames 
molding
partitions
picture frames
plaques porch swings
shelves
shutters
windows 

*Furniture:*
barstools
beds
box springs
benches 
bookcases
cabinets
cedar chests
chairs 
chests
china cabinets 
church pews and furniture
computer stands 
couches
credenzas
desks
dinettes 
dining rooms
dressers
entertainment centers
gun cabinets 
hutches
kitchen cabinets
lamps
night stands 
office furniture
picnic benches
reclining chairs
rocking chairs 
school furniture
speaker cabinets 
tables
telephone stands 
upholstered chairs
vanities
work benches


----------



## Mike Van (May 12, 2009)

Mommy must have pulled the plug on the internet ?


----------



## wood4heat (May 12, 2009)

Kevin lofgren said:


> I'm new here and not shore if I posted this right. I'm also not shore if the people here like trees or don't like them. This is all I want to say is that I cut down trees and I am not a tree huger but the one thing that makes me shot my pants is the rainforest distriction. #### the rest and #### the ####ers that have the balls to kill the only wild thing there is. Now I want to get some feedback about how people destroy #### like that. Almost everything else doesn't bother me but I am ####ing pissed at types ####ers. What do u guys have to say about the subject.



Calm down, take a breath then try and make a coherent post. I have no idea what your getting at here.

Oh, and use the spell check. That would help as well.


----------



## Ed*L (May 12, 2009)

Whew.....I'll guess he's upset about loggers getting lumped in with the same group as those who are clearcutting the rainforests. 

Two very different things, as most here know, but to the ignorant and gullible they would be one and the same.

Ed <-----really wants to go log Disneyland.


----------



## mercer_me (May 12, 2009)

turnkey4099 said:


> Earth first! We'll log the other planets later





clearance said:


> I first heard about the clearcutting of the rainforest way back in the '80s. They said it was being cut at so many thousand acres a week. If that was true, 25 years ago, it would be a field by now. B.S.:spam::greenchainsaw:



:agree2:
I love working in the woods, and I would love to go down to the rain forest and cut some of them giant trees. Should we report him for being negative against logging?


----------



## goatchin (May 12, 2009)

wow ummm....ummmm wow :monkey:

I dont think my uncle cussed that much at the doctor when he had his last check up after having a bearing blow up and hit him in the eye


----------



## Kevin lofgren (May 12, 2009)

I ment to say #### my pants. And the stopid itouch I type on fixes you're words so u never say what u type. And u got the wrong idea I like logging it's just the ####ing logging that goes on at the rainforest that pissed me off.


----------



## Metals406 (May 12, 2009)

slowp said:


> But his ####### name should be ####### potty fingers.:greenchainsaw:



Hahahaha... Potty fingers.


----------



## Kevin lofgren (May 12, 2009)

WTF I'm lost on what is going on


----------



## Gologit (May 12, 2009)

Kevin lofgren said:


> WTF I'm lost on what is going on



Well, we'd explain it to you but if we do that we have to red-dot you at the same time.

Does this sound fair to everybody?

But we'll explain if you really want us to.


----------



## GASoline71 (May 12, 2009)

You come on a forum brand new... and make your first post like an illiterate child that needs his mouth washed out with soap... we're a gentle lot here... 

Welcome aboard.

Don't blame the itouch... start postin' like you are at a keyboard instead of texting... maybe it would have been easier to understand...

Gary


----------



## windthrown (May 12, 2009)

Its all the ####ing ####### distriction in this place that ####ing bothers the #### out of me too. 

Dunno about the rainforest in general, but here in the coastal and Cascade ranges of the PWN (much of which is rain forest) I consider myself a tree hugger to want to cut and log out a lot of the old growth. A lot of that stuff is dead or dying, not putting on much new growth and long stalled out on high production carbon sequestering. I would also thin a lot more stands to get them out of being stagnant. I see so many stagnant stands these days, its pathetic. And well, much of what is out there like on the north slope of Mt Hood that was just added to some no-logging list in Washington DC is just all going to go up in smoke if we do not log it. Not unlike what happened to them down there in San Diego. 

Damn all this distiction anyway.


----------



## Billy_Bob (May 12, 2009)

Metals406 said:


> Hahahaha... Potty fingers.



Come with me young man!

You're going to the principal's office!


----------



## Kevin lofgren (May 12, 2009)

Ok so before I log out are the people here in favor of rainforest distruction or aginst it.


----------



## Gologit (May 12, 2009)

Kevin lofgren said:


> Ok so before I log out are the people here in favor of rainforest distruction or aginst it.



:bang::bang:


----------



## bullbuck (May 13, 2009)

well since noone actually figured out what your question was?hypothetically speaking if i lived in a second or possibly third world economy,and were trying to survive either just for myself,or possibly even a growing family? in the middle of a very hostile environment full of violence and disease,i think that i would be just slightly erked if someone from hollywood california told me that i will not be allowed to plow a field for as an american citizen sees it unfit and or unethical,really think that would piss me off!hypothetically speaking of course! but thats just what i think! kill as many of em as you can!


----------



## Biker Dude (May 13, 2009)

The Penguin


----------



## Mike Van (May 13, 2009)

Rather than worry about the rain forest, I'd be more concerned with where my education money was going in southern California. If you & your foul mouth are the end result, then the taxpayers are getting the shaft.


----------



## STEVEGODSEYJR (May 13, 2009)

Mike Van said:


> Rather than worry about the rain forest, I'd be more concerned with where my education money was going in southern California. If you & your foul mouth are the end result, then the taxpayers are getting the shaft.



Take this comment times 100:jawdrop::jawdrop:


----------



## slowp (May 13, 2009)

Kevin lofgren said:


> Ok so before I log out are the people here in favor of rainforest distruction or aginst it.



We don't know what YOU consider the definition of destruction to be. I'll tell you right now, from personal experience, that a lot of what you are reading, or seeing on TV is a lie. Those "environmental" groups tell lies, because they now have people who rely on donations from gullible LA--City people who believe all of the *Industrial Environmental Business *propaganda. A local example? A group called Lighthawk, in the 1980s started a brouhaha by taking photos of a clearcut during the winter. This clearcut, was on flat ground, smaller than 40 acres, met the laws and forest practice guidelines, and already had 4 foot tall trees growing in it, what we call stocked. Well, since the photo was taken in the winter, you couldn't see the reforestation and the caption read it was a reforestation failure. Therefore logging must stop. 

National Geographic came by to look for a clearcut on National Forest (Federal Lands) they asked where they could find a giant clearcut where the trees were cut down to a river. They were told that no clearcutting is allowed larger than 40 acres and that cutting down to a river is not done anymore. So, on they went and found one on private land, put the photo in the magazine, and pronounced it as a Forest Service clearcut. 

Thus began the start of the timber wars and the growth of the Industrial Environmental Complex, and the destruction of timber dependent communities.

Now groups like the Sierra Club are suing again and again and prevent the cleanup logging from taking place in burned areas, heck, they don't even want any thinning going on. The latter will make forest fires less severe, or in OUR RAINFOREST, make the replanted forest grow faster. I live in what is called the Temperate Rainforest and we haven't destroyed it yet from logging. It may burn up easier since so many roads have been closed--firefighters can get to small fires quicker with roads..DUH. 

The big factor is, would you rather rely on oil for plastics or concrete for your needs. Both are renewable, in geological terms of time. Think Millions of Years. Or do you want to use paper made from trees, and boards and all the products listed which are made from trees which in the USA are required to be replanted. Not just replanted but have a successful survival rate? Did you know that? 

So, your question is like me asking you, Are you in favor of the destruction of Cities in Dry Places? Because I've been to Disneyland, the airport at Riverside, and the Newport Beach Mall and watch TV shows based on living there so that is my concept of what life is where you live.

Understand?


----------



## Billy_Bob (May 13, 2009)

Kevin lofgren said:


> Ok so before I log out are the people here in favor of rainforest distruction or aginst it.



That's the way to do it! Ask first before making any assumptions about people.

The facts are that I don't think anyone here has anything to do with rainforests. And I don't think anyone here could do anything about it one way or another if they tried.

The last few times I tried writing my elected representatives in the U.S. about our local problems in the U.S., I only got a reply from one congressman. And that was from his assistant and he basically said they were going to do NOTHING about my concern.

Furthermore I read a LOT of books and I know many times our elected representatives know darn well the majority of the people in the U.S. want one thing (polls), yet they do the EXACT OPPOSITE! They don't care.

Why do they do this? Because large corporations and foreign governments make large campaign contributions to our elected representatives. And these people do what the large corporations want. Not what WE want, but what the LARGE CORPORATIONS and FOREIGN GOVERNMENTS want!

Simple as that.

Now is this on the nightly TV news? No! Who owns the national TV news services? Large corporations! And they see to it that the U.S. public is misinformed or not informed about certain things.

SO... If you want to change the world, a good start would be to get regular people to take ownership of the national TV news services, become majority owners, then insist they report ALL the facts to the American public.

Then we would be voting for the people who would do what is best for us.

Search google.com for AIPAC, foreign campaign contributions, corporate campaign contributions, and control of the media. It will make your stomach turn when you see who is in control of our country! It is not "We the People"!

And so far as I know, this forum is populated by "We the People" types. We are not in any position to change anything. You are barking up the wrong tree!

Actually we like the trees, forests, nature, etc. and that is why many people here work outside in the forests.


----------



## funky sawman (May 13, 2009)

I will say it now and say it again----CUT IT ALL AND PAVE IT BLACK


----------



## TimberFaller660 (May 13, 2009)

funky sawman said:


> I will say it now and say it again----CUT IT ALL AND PAVE IT BLACK



+1


----------



## goatchin (May 13, 2009)

funky sawman and timberfaller-not sure i follow your statement and agreement. Please explain your reasoning for not wanting to replant or keep a forest, a forest. 

The way the statement comes across to me is that you want to develop everything and not have anything left but black top and cities?????


----------



## wood4heat (May 13, 2009)

goatchin said:


> funky sawman and timberfaller-not sure i follow your statement and agreement. Please explain your reasoning for not wanting to replant or keep a forest, a forest.
> 
> The way the statement comes across to me is that you want to develop everything and not have anything left but black top and cities?????



I think it was meant as over the top humor... wasn't it? :monkey:


----------



## goatchin (May 13, 2009)

If thats what they are trying to do, then ok. To me it is past "over the top" and not humor any more because I dont care for the developing rural areas any more. I like the wide open space and not having to look at another persons house from mine...now i have to since the frickin neighbors decided to build a house in a corn field we use to harvest.


----------



## trimmmed (May 13, 2009)

Metals406 said:


> I can't even ####### read his ####### post, can someone tell me what the #### he said?
> 
> :greenchainsaw:



I think he said "_go on trimmmed I dare ya, I double dog dare ya_"

So.....................


----------



## STEVEGODSEYJR (May 13, 2009)

Time to clean this thread up boys and girl. Some of us sounded like the idiot that made the first post.....including myself.


----------



## TimberFaller660 (May 13, 2009)

goatchin said:


> funky sawman and timberfaller-not sure i follow your statement and agreement. Please explain your reasoning for not wanting to replant or keep a forest, a forest.
> 
> The way the statement comes across to me is that you want to develop everything and not have anything left but black top and cities?????



idk how sawmans view of it is but i thought it was funny, just like this thread is. but in all realality i dont want the country to be nothin but pavement, im from the country i hate bein in the city. and yes wood4heat it was over the top humor


----------



## slowp (May 13, 2009)

OK, here is a chance to educate someone who is a blank slate on the subject of forest management. He communicated in a private message. Did not know that clearcuts are reforested. So, can we seriously do some educating here?

Like, here's what goes on prior to tree cutting? Permits, walk overs, buffering of creeks and wet areas? BMPs? Come on guys, you have a chance to strut your stuff. 

Here's what goes on in my part of the world. 
Area to be logged is drawn up on a map. Specialists go out and look for threatened and sensitive species of plants and critters. If they find them, they figure out whether it can be protected by buffering, or if the whole unit needs to be thrown out--left unlogged. This takes a year or more. Other things looked at are wet areas, creeks, ponds, soil type, are there historical things like old dumps to be protected, what is the goal of the logging to be?

A logging systems specialist walks the area. They come up with the best method to yard or skid or fly the logs in. They draw where roads are needed, where landings are needed and what type of machine is needed. They look for good guyline stumps and tail trees. Then they write up a report. 

An environmental assessment is written. What is the sale likely to harm? What will benefit? What is the final plan?

The document goes public, and waits for an appeal--and there usually is an environmental group going to appeal it. Then more time is spent deciding whether the appeal is upheld or denied. If the latter, often the sale goes to court. A judge decides whether or not or how to log it.

But, if it makes it through the appeal process, implementation starts. Timber Cruisers go out (Timber cruisers are people who take plots and measure trees and the amount of timber is calculated from their data) and work. People go out and flag and tag units, roads are flagged in on the ground. Boundaries are posted to keep logging operations away from wet areas and creeks. Buffered areas are flagged in to keep operations away from those sensitive plants. 

A contract is assembled, with many many pages of rules. Operating restrictions are listed. An example? No logging from February 28 to July 1 to protect nesting spotted owls. There are quite a few of these restrictions that can be used.

The sale is advertised and then loggers and lumber mill people bid on it. The highest bidder gets the sale. 

Stay tuned, the next installation will be *Logging.*


----------

